# 452.06, new module "NvModuleTracker"



## Ed_1 (Aug 18, 2020)

As the title says there is a new unknown module in these drivers and shows as unknown in NVCleanstall at the bottom.
I honestly missed it at first being so far down and I normally do just basic driver, HD audio and PhysX. everything seems to work and not sure what this does but a heads up on it.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 18, 2020)

Nice find!

Depends on NvStreamSrv

Installs a driver:
ServiceName            = "NvModuleTracker"
ServiceDescription     = "Process and module monitoring driver"

I looked at the disassembly and all it seems to do is watch which new processes are started on the system, through https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...dk/nf-ntddk-pssetcreateprocessnotifyroutineex

No reason to install it imo


----------



## Ed_1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Kool, so I guess should go with GFE, dependency.


----------

